# The Sourdough Bread is getting better



## montanaWineGuy (Dec 11, 2015)

It has become something to keep up with the starter. I'm pushing the time between baking, out beyond the week that the SD Starter needs to be used.

Doesn't seem to be hurting the looks, and I can say with enthusiasm that the taste is only improving. I'm now using a full 2 cups of starter and a cup of water, and as much flour (bread, all purpose and wheat flour) as necessary to get to the appropriate wet flour optimum state.

I'm now also reducing the backing with Dutch Oven lid on, and extending the browning time with the Dutch Oven lid off. 50/50.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 14, 2015)

That really does look superb!


----------

